# Just wondering



## Racoon293 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm just curious about a couple of things. First, What is the highest price ever paid for for a betta fish? And does anyone have a link to the reigning IBC champion fish? I want to see what a world class betta looks like. 
I'm new to bettas and the hobby this is just purely for informational purposes. I apologize if this is inappropriate for this section.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Unsure about the prices, but have seen many go for hundreds.. and one or two for a couple thousand dollars. 

There are different divisions/classes.. this is Karen, she has a FB page she is active on. This here is her site though where you can see some of her winning bettas. She won Grand Champion last year. (For some reason have to scroll up on the page when you enter it)

Keep in mind there are other shows out there as well.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

The most I have paid, personally, was 78 bucks for one of my platinum white male imports.. Have paid up to $45 for females..

But platinum white is an expensive color to work, as far as buying stock goes.. If you find a white with amazing form, you're bound to have lots of competition for the fish. 

There are many times though that you can get nice fish for a much more reasonable price. I just imported like crazy when I started planning my breeding and wasn't patient.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes, definitely have a look at Karen's fish. I love hers, they're just so...fluffy! Though, I can't for the life of me find her FB page. Ashley, would you happen to have a link?


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

I think it's against forum rules for me to link you to her page, Maddy.  I'm sorry. If you are in LSB though, make a post in there, and I will help you.


----------



## Racoon293 (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow!! Those are some beautiful fish!! Are the shows open to the public? I'm not interested in breeding or showing bettas but would like to see some other than at petsmart.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Inareverie, you can pm the link to Maddy.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank you, Teresa.  I sent it to her.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Racoon, generally anyone can come to the shows. They are in various parts of the country, but I think there are several shows in Texas this year.


----------



## Racoon293 (Dec 28, 2012)

If you hear of any in Georgia let me know.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Texas seems to be where most of the IBC breeders live. I'm going to be taking in retired breeders and culls once I get settled there.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

This fish went for a little over $400... bred by Aquastar. Not a breeders fish by any means.. but a collectors. Aquastar tends to have fish that will bring these kind of prices.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Racoon293 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thats an amazing fish!! But why wouldn't it be a breeders fish?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Excessive branching ^


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Rosetail?


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Racoon293 said:


> Thats an amazing fish!! But why wouldn't it be a breeders fish?


Horribly rose or feather tail.


----------



## BettaGIRL5 (Jan 20, 2013)

Okay weird question but how do you post something? I just cant figure it out


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Go to the forum you want to post in. At the top left of the page will be a new post or new thread button. Click that and start posting.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Okay so I guess what I don't understand is the difference between feather tailing and rose tailing. Both seem to be thrown around to describe over branching. I'm sure there are clear-cut differences, but I just can't seem to get a straight answer. >.<;


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I thought they were the same. I'm sure someone who knows will be along to tell us.


----------

